# Hi, new here...neurotic rat?



## Foreverandever (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and just adopted a little black hooded female. My fiance and I had went into Petco and someone had dumped her off there in a small 10 gal terrarium. They had her for adoption so we took her. We spent $100 and got her a big 3 level cage. Anyway, I have some questions about her behavior. When we take her out of her cage, she makes a constant chuffing/sneezing sound. I know that it's common for them to do that. Is it normal for them to do it the entire time they are out of their cage? She doesnt have discharge and only makes the sneezing noise when not in her home. She also makes this noise that kind of sounds like a guinea pig. She does it a lot when she's in her cage. It's like she's trying to comfort herself or something. She's also nervous about being handled. She will run away from us forever until we are able to pick her up. She does eventually let us get her, but makes it a chore. And as soon as you pick her up, she poos all over. She has never bitten us hard. We each have gotten a "pressure" bite (just closes her mouth on our finger). It didnt hurt or break the skin though. She also seems scared of her cage. She has camped out in the very bottom in her hide. She won't explore or climb the ramps. I tried to put her on the second story platform, but she kept trying to back up my hand while pushing away from it with her front feet. She wont go near her wheel or hammock. She climbed halfway in her hammock, then backed down real fast and ran away. She wont come out of her hide either. As soon as she hears the door open, she will pop her head out. She'll sniff your hand, then back up and start making her noise. She just seems so nervous. I feel bad for her. Any advice?

I also want to get another female so she has a friend. Should I wait awhile? Or get one soon in the hopes it will make her more comfortable?

Sorry for all the questions. I havent had a rat in a few years, and my last female (Lucy) NEVER acted like this

Thanks in advance

Here is a pic of her in her cage. I'm in the process of making it more "homey" for her. It's pretty bare right now. Please dont mind the empty bookshelf or box (we just recently moved)


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh the poor wee thing. Well done for offering her a home.

Regarding the chuffing/sneezing sound she makes when out of her cage I have read that some new rats sneeze more when stimulated due to increased histamine levels. It's likely she is feeling anxious/stressed/excited etc while out of her cage so this may be the reason. As with “new home sneezes” this should settle down once she’s adjusted to her new environment.

The "guinea pig" sound unfortunately could be a reason for concern. 

You may see info on some sites which tells you it's common for a stressed rat to make such sounds, but that's not really accurate. Rather it’s common for rats with myco flare-ups or respiratory infections to make such sounds when stressed.

Two of my rats are prone to myco flare-ups and that sound is the first indicator I have they may need treatment. There is no obvious trigger for one of rats – sadly I think he just has a weak immune system due to unknown breeding. The other flares up when stressed. He's fine now, but when I was attempting introductions recently he got quite stressed and sick as a result.

If I hear either of them making this sound I usually wait a day to see what happens. The immunity system of most rats should be able to keep the mycoplasma organism under control but stress (which is likely the trigger for your girl), illness, old age etc can weaken the immune system making them more susceptible.

As for your girl I would keep an eye on her and if the noises continue you will need to take her to the vet for a course of antibiotics.

Regarding getting a friend I definitely recommend this. If you can find a well-handled socialised rat from a breeder that would be ideal because rats watch and learn from each other and a new confident friend should help bring her out of her shell and encourage her to be braver.

The sooner you can get her a friend the better.

Hope this helps.

Meanwhile I am attaching a link to an article which gives you a bit more information about new home sneezing/respiratory infections/treatment etc, as well as steps you can take to lessen the chances of your rat becoming sick.

Cheers.

http://www.bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=265


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

try getting her a roomate, rats do better with another rat, and it will help calm her down, getting one thats a little tame helps out aswell. 
I got 2 rats one was completely mellow when we got him, the other was just spastic and would run all around. He finally has been using his brother to learn things and his brother has helped calm him down some. Such as his brother taught him how to get out of the cage with my help, and without. Aswell as he taught him the "tsk tsk" sound i make means treat (his brother would usually get a treat give it to him and go up and get another for himself)

but my opinion is she may be a little lonely being in a cage by herself with 2 giants out there.

P.s shes very tiny


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

dig around the page and there are several threads addressing trust training to get your rat used to your hands and not run from you.


----------

